# What is your favorite trotline configuration?



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

What is your favorite trotline configuration?

100 pound test line, with a half pound nut on the end, then at four foot intervals a #2 barbed hook, running back five or six hooks.

Or should the hooks be on leaders with a foot of play?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Dunno the test strength,but we use nylon cord here for the main line.We float "
'em on jugs,so yep,we use a leader attached with a heavy swivel,and depending on the situation,I'll use a long leader with circle hooks tied on at various depths,all on the same leader.
With the swivels,I can detach the leaders from the mainline,roll up the mainline,and head out when the juggin' is over.Every time I tried to roll it all up together has been a disaster.
I'll bait up with lotsa' different stuff on the first night to see what they're hittin' on,and adjust accordingly the next afternoon.Usually,between chicken liver,night crawlers,ivory soap,or cut bait,the cats here will hit on somethin'.


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

Here in NC, we use "mason line" as a main line. It might be 3 or 4 hundred pound test. Ties every 2 feet is 16" of 90lb dacron with a circle hook tied on. We use shad for bait and cheese. Sometines they hit the shad and sometimes the cheese. We have cought flatheads up to 60lbs and blues up to 70lbs. Average is about 15lbs. Depending on the current we tie on jugs where needed. Sometimes we have to use split shot on the dacron. We will also go along the bank and tie on "limb lines". I use the 90lb dacron and circle hooks. I useally will use cheese on these because under the banks is where the flatheads are and they seem to like the cheese best.



Johnny


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

we use leaders about 2 ft long but we also float the main line , the important thing is to keep the bait off the bottm by a foot or so or crawdads will steal it around here . for limb lines we tie a rubber band made of inner tube in the line to keep Big fish from shock breaking the line . 
The biggest thing Iever caught on a trot line was a very upset whitetail doe


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

Was she good eating?


----------

